# so sense this is offtopic discussions :D



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 6, 2011)

XD i think when i get it my Red tegu is gona look so beautiful when i take a few modeling pics of (( i hope him )) on my fully restored nissan 280 ZX cobalt blue XD in other news, i love paruvian red tail boas  i also love the jungle phase!!! XD granted i love malaysian red blood pythons as well and full bloaded diamond pythons? did I mention Jumulley is apparently a domme and tried whipping me in anther thread? XD sticks and stones and apparently whips XD i can dig it yo!!! XD also.i dont recall ever seeing Josh's tegus can I see them josh? and who doesnt love a black tree monitor?? anyone got a argentine boa? i love them too!!! ok and finally if it explains anything i have a.d.d and dont medicate it if it explains anything about me at all???? oh and a big shout out to jumulley, reptastic, james, josh, and turtulepunk for being AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so whats everyone up too?


----------

